# another buck and a doe



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I killed another button buck today and easily the biggest doe I've ever seen and I didn't even have time to get up the stand


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

A buck and a doe before noon is a good day! Are you in the extended Urban season?


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

Yeah, where I hunt the antlerless season goes until march 26th.


----------



## JapaneseZero (Jul 27, 2009)

I'm hoping to get out in loudon county some morning this week. Congrats on the double!


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

And just where is it that you hunt huh huh?


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*March 26th*

Dang those little babies in those doe will be big by March 26th. I don't think I would want to hunt that long. 

Darin


----------



## kingman23 (Feb 9, 2010)

I hunt in Loudon and yeah I will probably go a couple more times after this but I usually stop before February


----------

